# Watch your rear view mirror.



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ar...shal_gets_full_time_pay_for_a_few_hours_work/


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Why watch your rear view mirror if you're doing your job...........................................


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Two globe reporters and a photographer at times followed him around from door to door for two weeks and they have the audacity to question his work habits. They should really get a life and report on some decent news. Just ANOTHER example of the media and their bias toward the police. You would never see them assign that many staff to a positive story about the police or law enforcement. :evil:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

dont forget whatever RAT dimed him out to the Globe....had to have been from within.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Very good point. I would be very surprised if the info throwing him under the bus did not come from one of the 120 employees he supervises. Probably someone that would like to see themselves in his position too.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

:hump: the Globe, but this goes to show you watch your back. Lucky it was the Globe following him instead of someone with even more :twisted: intent,
Had a nit wit try to follow me home from work once but thats for another post another time.
Everyone should learn from this and watch your back, On and off duty.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

These retards don't understand that Special Agents &amp; Marshalls get paid a salary rate. So they put in a shitload of hours during certain weeks and work less others. And all of them have cars issued to them. Unbelievable news reporting, they are so bright and bored. P:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)




----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll bet the Earp brothers and Doc Holiday never went grocery shopping on company time... :lol:


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

We are in the public eye, and the public has a right to expect that we are doing the job for which we are being paid. On the other hand, the media has no problem with John Kerry not showing up for work for the last year, and he is still being paid!

Ryan


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Gil that sums up my thoughts on the subject of the globe, almost a waist of perfectly good dog shit! ! ! ! :L:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

My friend who is a Fed explained to me that the grocery incident alone will generate a 30 day suspension. Apparently under a Congressional Act any Federal employee who uses a govt vehicle for personal use gets a 30 day suspension without any appeal, redress, etc. Thats HARSH considering we all know people do it every day in higher levels of govt. Somebody must really have it out for this guy......


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

The Globe said his position is to oversee and manage...the two reporters in 20 days did not find any problems in his department or any lack of management, further it state he sets his own schedule...therefore he is doing what he has been paid to do. It seems that The Globe is trying to say we are paying him $120k to go shopping, this guy spent 22 years on MSP and was appointed to his position, I trust his judgement, not two just out of college reporters trying to make something out of nothing. We are not in the 50's anymore there are very few 9-5 jobs left, I bet this spends time working at home as many of us do from time to time. He gets the job done and the story does not say otherwise it only say he gets the job done in a way that upsets some people. This is not abnormal my accountant for example owns his own practice works 15 hours a week all summer, when its tax season he works 100+ hours a week. Being a manager is managing effectively at the right time, not occupying space in an office to appease the public!


----------

